# Off topic post from; "Ventura man dies when car veers off road, rolls over"



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

when i wrecked my black gto it was barely sprinkleing out so the roads were barely wet i got hit and hit the wall i was doin 70 i believe and hit the wall 8 times WOW was that a ride geez SCARRY.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

when it just starts raining is the worst time!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

1badgto said:


> when i wrecked my black gto it was barely sprinkleing out so the roads were barely wet i got hit and hit the wall i was doin 70 i believe and hit the wall 8 times WOW was that a ride geez SCARRY.



Damn...that was in a goat?!?! I am assumign they totaled that one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

i got pix of mine totaled but putting them up is very disturbing i don't ever open that folder on the computer ther just kinda there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

kind of like the pics of my 94 camaro.


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah I wouldn't even have them on my computer in the first place i'd be just in shame of something like that. Such nice cars ruined. Like this whole site is a shame to look at http://www.wreckedexotics.com/


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

i guess,just think of what 70 out of control can do when you hit a cemt wall and being out of control hitting it sliding over 1500-2000 feet thats how bad it was all i godda say is it still had all the windows,airbage? whats that??


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

that it is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

ohh well i got the silver 1 so its all good, :seeya:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

at least you were able to get into another one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

photochops are cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

btw mike i looked at :that folder" geez still gets me


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

the black one looks like a eclipse in that pic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

um no


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

maybe its just cuz I am tired.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

better??



i can look at the b4 the crash pix fine just the aftermath 1's get me


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

MUCH! they look soo good in black...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

ya but do they get dirdy n look like poooo


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

that they do! by the way, did you see the pics of my SuperCavy? lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

no where at?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Here is the SuperCavy! YES, the rims are stock.

Yeah baby, I shift this bad boy at 6400 !!! It loves it !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

stick or auto? i want 2 see pix


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

its a .........aww man, I gotta admit to this.......its a manual.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

ya u'r a auto hater


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

i wanna see pix thou


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

1badgto said:


> ya u'r a auto hater


im a MANUAL hater.

the pics are right above these posts. scroll up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

:seeya: :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

whats the antique on the left?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

i dunno


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

so I take it you did see the cavy pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

ya but u didn't show the interior


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

noo red gto'z wtf


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

1badgto said:


> ya but u didn't show the interior


My bad, I will get right on that for ya.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Here ya go:

http://home.comcast.net/~prpl95c4/inside.JPG


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok I Wanna See


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~prpl95c4/inside.JPG


seas page not found


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

try again, trust me, it works.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

ok mike i'm oudda here


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

yall just cant stay up late can ya?


----------

